# Why the wide collars?



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

After looking at the pictures in the collar thread I noticed that most of you have really wide collars on your dogs and I was wondering if its a visual preference or is there another reason for it?


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

My chained dogs have wide collars because they jerk and pull on their chains. The 2" collar, to me, helps protect the thoat from damage that would occur from the constant jerkibg and pulling if done on a 1" collar. But that's me.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I go by my dogs neck length...My boy has a shorter neck so his collars are 1.5" at the biggest, my girls neck is a lot longer so she needs a 2" for walking. I also agree with N00b

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I feel more comfortable with a good 2inch collar on.. When you have DA dog raising cain beside each other I feel alot better having a dependable collar on


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Better head control plus it is just my preference. My dogs look dumb in a skinny collar


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok thanks for explaining it for me. You guys are awesome!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wider collars better protect the neck if the dog were to pull...they are stronger.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah what they said  Plus I think they look better lol


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks again every one I will look into getting thicker ones for our boys.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

You can pretty much get them anywhere that sells pet supplies now. They have caught on pretty well. Petsmart, Wal Mart, Petco, Target ... Just to name a few. And there are awesome people who make collars and sells them online. I can't think of any off the top of my head, but a quick google search will bring up some for ya.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I would not recommend buying them at the above named stores ..not unless you intended on replacing alot.. There are multiple vendors such as O'Briens, Stillwater, lakeview malamutes, etc who sell and gaurantee their work for usually alot cheaper than you can buy at those stores


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

others have already explained but i will add...
imagine you are carrying a really heavy bag or luggage. would you want to hold that bag with a skinny string? or nice broad handle?
spreading the force over a greater area lowers the impact on soft tissues especially in the throat area.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> others have already explained but i will add...
> imagine you are carrying a really heavy bag or luggage. would you want to hold that bag with a skinny string? or nice broad handle?
> spreading the force over a greater area lowers the impact on soft tissues especially in the throat area.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Um... I'm sorry but Apollo's current collar was from Petmart and his collar is still in one piece.. Hmm Snow's collar is from Petsmart and she's had hers for 2-3 years now. Still holding up. I have found that buying from online vendors you are going to get the same quality for a higher price as if you get them from the store. They use the same materials. You just need to know what type of collar to get. Not all collars are made for the same reason. And $15 at walmart v.s. $45 at collar mania... yeah you know where I am going.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> Um... I'm sorry but Apollo's current collar was from Petmart and his collar is still in one piece.. Hmm Snow's collar is from Petsmart and she's had hers for 2-3 years now. Still holding up. I have found that buying from online vendors you are going to get the same quality for a higher price as if you get them from the store. They use the same materials. You just need to know what type of collar to get. Not all collars are made for the same reason. And $15 at walmart v.s. $45 at collar mania... yeah you know where I am going.


Idk what collar mania is but for a real 2in nylon collar you are going to spend between 10-15 depending on the ply you want.. I've seen the nylon collars from the pet stores stretch like crazy when worn and put to the test.. There's a difference in having pets with Walmart collars on vs bulldogs with Walmart collars on  depends on the dog and whether a few dollars is worth your piece of mind


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

But nylon is nylon no matter where you buy it xD


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> But nylon is nylon no matter where you buy it xD


https://www.obriensk9supply.com/store/index.php?target=products&product_id=1571

No nylon isn't nylon anywhere... Until you actually seen a good collar for yourself you probably don't understand.. Check out that link.. That is an amazing collar that are proven and gauranteed for less than $15.. These are nothing like the collars that's are bought out of stores.. I just want people to understand there are way better out there for cheaper than your neighborhood store.. Just have to know where to look


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I have had stillwater collars, So I know what "Quality" is. But I have to differ and agree to disagree on a happy note. If you know what you are buying, it doesn't matter where you get the collar. It also matters with the dog too. You can find good collars in retail store for a price less then $15 dollars. Or Around here you can. There is no difference in the nylon collars you get from those kennel supplies and the collars you can buy locally. I am sorry. And I have had kennel supply collars before. I love them. But I wont waste my money on them knowing I can get the same thing cheaper locally.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> I'm sorry. I have had stillwater collars, So I know what "Quality" is. But I have to differ and agree to disagree on a happy note. If you know what you are buying, it doesn't matter where you get the collar. It also matters with the dog too. You can find good collars in retail store for a price less then $15 dollars. Or Around here you can. There is no difference in the nylon collars you get from those kennel supplies and the collars you can buy locally. I am sorry. And I have had kennel supply collars before. I love them. But I wont waste my money on them knowing I can get the same thing cheaper locally.


Well agree to disagree on a friendly note  cause when you own bulldogs piece of mind is worth way more when something proven and gauranteed is what you're depending on to keep your dog safe and comfortable.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I use a 2 inch padded collar from O'Brien's because Charlie is real DA and when he see's a stray go by the yard he has a fit and hits the end of his chain full force. A wide collar (as many have already said) isn't as damaging to the dog's throat.


----------



## misty (May 17, 2014)

I have a Brett Michael wide collar from petsmart. Got it because well I love me some Brett Michael and it was awesome looking and because it seemed like it would be more comfortable then the thinner ones since we were working on leash training and I couldn't find a harness I liked

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Besides aesthetics..

A wider collar distributes pressure more evenly across the neck. If you have a dog constantly straining against a thinner collar, that strain is concentrated to a smaller area and you run a higher risk of tracheal damage, etc.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

misty said:


> I have a Brett Michael wide collar from petsmart. Got it because well I love me some Brett Michael and it was awesome looking and because it seemed like it would be more comfortable then the thinner ones since we were working on leash training and I couldn't find a harness I liked
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Be careful with that one, I had one of those collars and it wore out pretty fast.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I actually do not like the Bret Michael's stuff ... Too expensive and not good quality. Great for making your pet look pretty but horrible for chains and leash walks.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Stillwater is the best Shane makes awesome collars.i got mine from him


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the 2 inch wide plain black supatuff collar. It will outlast my dog.
SupaTuff Dog Collection


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info, links, names and keeping the debate on in store verses on line friendly. ;-)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I also disagree...  All the pet store collars and Walmart collars are  I garantee that a Walmart/petco collar would get destroyed if one of my dogs was wearing it. It's not only the cheaper nylon, it's the HARDWARE HOLDING THEM TOGETHER that is major  I actually had a shelter dog rip through one...

So to the OP get a Walmart/petco collar if you simply have a pet that never pulls on the leash, is never tied up, etc. then one from there should do just fine. But if you want more than a pet collar you will need to get them from companies that make hardcore collars with quality nylon and hardware like Obriens, Stillwater, Bulldog Supply Company, etc.


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine are never tied out but they do pull on the leash especially the newest one we are going to obedience classes to fix the issue but they don't start until next month.


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

So we will be ordering them a couple of nice ones soon.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hamilton collars with the grommets are the only collars I like that are available at certain petstores or feed shops.....but still for use just for around the house or shows.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I think Apollo's previous Collar was one of those COACH. They are nice collars.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Benderdog said:


> I have the 2 inch wide plain black supatuff collar. It will outlast my dog.
> SupaTuff Dog Collection


i took peek around this sight and i like the gear. i have been looking everywhere for a functional camo harness. all others i have seen are just for show and would probably fall apart.
thanks for the link.


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have ones from my local petstore they are double ply. I have one from Walmart mine from walmart as lasted for 3years straight.


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Im a cheaper guy on collars i have a pitbull who a double ply one from my petstore. It just depends on the dog you have blackie has the walmart collar he pulls all the time it still holds pretty good. Soldier has a double ply collar.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

APBTN00b said:


> Um... I'm sorry but Apollo's current collar was from Petmart and his collar is still in one piece.. Hmm Snow's collar is from Petsmart and she's had hers for 2-3 years now. Still holding up. I have found that buying from online vendors you are going to get the same quality for a higher price as if you get them from the store. They use the same materials. You just need to know what type of collar to get. Not all collars are made for the same reason. And $15 at walmart v.s. $45 at collar mania... yeah you know where I am going.


don't take offense to this NOOB.. but the quality of collar is different in the pet stores and Walmart.. They are just lower quality.. Its nice that they lasted some time with yours and Devonte's dogs but Id break one of those in a day with my dogs pulling on it... $15 vs $45 is a horrible way to view the purchase.. Whether or not your dog can break it or not is the real investment. The extra money spent into the better product will secure the dog in my hands, which is worth it to me..


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I do buy collars from pet stores in my dogs young puppy months when they are growing so quickly, but after about 6 months old or so it's hard to find the quality I want. I would definitely check out some of the sites that are recommended on this forum, every cent I've paid has been worth it for a good quality collar. Seeing the quality of collar 15 bucks can get you really helps you realize that the pet store is a rip off lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Plain and simply, fantastic bulldog supplies

Pitbull Collars


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

higher chance they can back out of a skinny collar also


----------

